# need help with yeast



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I am baking bread again (haven't been able for over a year). I think my active yeast is dead. it seemed to proof ok, but then the bread did not want to rise. temp in the house was around 70. could that be to cool? have set the bread dough in the oven on a proof setting i have and will see if that helps. also can anyone share their best bread receipt, also for raised doughnuts


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Interesting problem, generally if the yeast proofs ok then the bread should rise, if it doesn't then you can check the following:

Ensure that their is sufficient food(sugars) in the flour to feed the yeast. Most commercial flours contain Malt which will feed yeast but it will probobly not provide all the needed food for the yeast.

Temperature is, as you stated, important. I rise my bread in a 100-110 degree oven.

You can allow the yeast to brew for an hour or two before adding it to the flour, careful to not allow it to overflow the proofing container.

To much salt in the dough could inhibit yeast growth.

Some strains of yeast will not tolerate low ph environments and a small amount of baking soda in the dough could lower the acidity of the mixture and make it more friendly to the yeast.

Bread machine yeast is usually faster acting and more reliable than regular active dry yeast.

My bread recipe is as simple as it can get, flour, water, salt, yeast, enough sugar feed the yeast and if I am using pastry flour, I add some additional gluten to improve the dough quality. After the bread bakes, I immediaely remove it from the pan and put it in plastic bags. This will soften the crust and make it similar to store bought bread in texture.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I think Davarm covered all the things I was going to add.

Other than that I not sure?


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

I have the steps around here somewhere to make yeast from scratch, and you can keep it going a long time. I will see if I can find it, it may be packed somewhere.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

VUnder said:


> I have the steps around here somewhere to make yeast from scratch, and you can keep it going a long time. I will see if I can find it, it may be packed somewhere.


I have a set of old directions from a 1914 cook book:

To Make Yeast Without Yeast

On Monday morning boil 2 ozs hops in 4qts water 1/2 hour,
strain, and when the liquor is lukewarm add a small handful
salt and 1/2 lb brown sugar. Mix 1/2 lb flour to a smooth paste
with some of the liquor and then mix all well together and let
stand till Wednesday, then add 3 lbs raw potatoes, grated,
mix well and let stand till Thursday. It should be stirred
frequently and stand in a warm place. When baking bread
you will find that it will not require more than1/2 of this
yeast as compared to other yeast.

I dont understand the reasoning behind such things as the use of "hops" but if this all worked for someone in 1914 it will probobly work today.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

thanks I think I will cut down on the salt that was called for and look at adding the baking soda. the bread tasted good rose ok but was still on the heavy side. trying again tomorrow.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Davarm, the concotion I had acquired was made from potatoes, it was an old way, and I tried it, and it did grow some things, faster than a chia pet.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I guess that not something you would want to make bread with?

I am going to find some hops and give that 1914 recipe a try and see what I get.


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

*Dumb Question*

Reading this thread made me ask questions.

Would storing sourdough be the same as storing yeast? I can cook many ways, but baking bread is something I don't do a lot of.

I want to ask the experts here about sourdough, I did the search on this site and found many very good threads. But will it replace yeast?....I know, dumb question.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

JackDanielGarrett said:


> Reading this thread made me ask questions.
> 
> Would storing sourdough be the same as storing yeast? I can cook many ways, but baking bread is something I don't do a lot of.
> 
> I want to ask the experts here about sourdough, I did the search on this site and found many very good threads. But will it replace yeast?....I know, dumb question.


Yes it will replace yeast. Strong sourdough is to sour for most people. Just a good sourdough will work.

stayingthegame to much flour will cause that as well.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

DH and I don't eat a lot of bread and we don't always have the time to make it. I think my problem was too much flour and old yeast. I have gotten some new yeast and will try that. wondering if some one would share a good sour dough starter that is fairly easy to get going. I never have had good luck with the starters as they go to smelling rotten (not sour) and looking odd. also how do you keep the starter if you don't use it often?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I dont know that much about sourdough but, do know that if you keep a starter going for a long enough period of time the original yeasts will die out and be replace by the local strains. Each part of the country has its own yast strains and each strain has its own particular flavor. If you start with a San Francisco sourdough starter it will eventually be replaced with the local yeasts and you will loose the original taste and characteristics.


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

*starter*

Sourdough Starter Recipe - Allrecipes.com

This is where I got my starter recipe, it is quick and very easy. I have seen it made with brewers malt and yes, even using wild local yeast from the air. But I am a cheater....

There are a few places I go to for info, Alton Brown (Good Eats), eattheweeds.com and Allrecipes.com....plus others like here of course. There are many recipes for use with your starter here, even scones....

Jack


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Davarm said:


> I have a set of old directions from a 1914 cook book:
> 
> To Make Yeast Without Yeast
> 
> ...


The one I had was for potatoes, and it was so simple that I even made some yeast and it worked. Of course, with my cooking I had already been making penicillin for a while.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Juice it!*



stayingthegame said:


> thanks I think I will cut down on the salt that was called for and look at adding the baking soda. the bread tasted good rose ok but was still on the heavy side. trying again tomorrow.


Try adding a tablespoon of lemon juice for every 2 cups of flour used. Orange juice works too. I put half the flour in my bread machine, add the salt and the yeast, and pour the juice over the yeast. I then add the rest of the flour and turn the machine on. The juice caused the bread to rise nicely and give it a good texture. You will not taste the juice in the finished product.


----------

